# Faulty EGR control solenoid?



## Phlayz (6 mo ago)

I have a 2014 f20 116d 2.0L. Car on startup is fine and runs good but after a while the RPMs jump in idle. I have two faults on the car 245700 (but the DPF was manually cleaned with heat and ultrasound) and 290900 (took out the EGR and it wasn't that dirty, cleaned it and put it back). Coul the solenoid be causing the problem (Part number: 11747810831)?


----------

